# what is electrical licence worth?



## stump (Dec 13, 2008)

I was just wondering how much it is worth for a company to use your electrical licence i am from south dakota and really cant come up with a number or any ideas any help would be great. it is more a manufacturing company all work is done in one area.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

bout treefidy...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

What is the offer?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

What's your name & reputation worth to you? 
You might want to get a good lawyer to review your options & possible consequences


----------



## stump (Dec 13, 2008)

no offers yet but there will be and just didnt want to get sold short.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Who will be paying for insurance?


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

How badly do you want your name on someone else's work?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

$3.00






.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Sportbilly said:


> How badly do you want your name on someone else's work?


It may not necessarily be "his" name.
The OP may be the license holder, while the company [and their name] is the business permit holder.

Many of the larger corporate EC's operate exactly as described.


----------



## stump (Dec 13, 2008)

they will pay for insurance. it is pretty hard to put a price on something like this mabe best thing is to wait for offer next week and work from there.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

150K a year plus 30% of the profits if there any.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

In a previous life, I worked for a railroad [RR].
The RR needed "someone" to be the license holder so they could continue doing what they do....repairs, maintenance, new construction of facilities.

Long story short....the offer was $50/yr...which coincided with what the annual fee was for the license. [Tri-annual license = $150 every 3 years]
Obviously, this number did not include:
- what it cost to get the license in the first place
- cost of Continuing Education
- monetary limits imposed on the license holder as his license was now "spoken for".
- etc

I laughed at them....but "someone" took the "bait".

Expect an extremely low-ball offer.


----------



## stump (Dec 13, 2008)

No word yet but i expect a low ball offer. i was thinking mabe a percent of profit or mabe so much per quarter of year. any way you look at it there is no standard of what i should be looking for so hopefully the offer is good but probably not??????????


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

stump said:


> I was just wondering how much it is worth for a company to use your electrical licence i am from south dakota and really cant come up with a number or any ideas any help would be great. it is more a manufacturing company all work is done in one area.


Here in GA it can cost your license. You must work for the company that the license is used for, and it can be used for one company only.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Bkessler's Avatar

Join Date: Feb 2007
Posts: 641

View Bkessler's Photo Album My Photos

Default Another interisting craigslist
C10 Licensed Electrician needed for venture partnership (SoCal)

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-13, 1:07PM PST


We need to partner up with a c10 licensed electrician within the greater Los Angeles Area, for sub-contracting work involving ONLY low-voltage fiber optic connection installations from pole to house. Our existing workers will handle all jobs; you will not need to perform any of this work.

No financial investment involved, no work involved except for occasional (optional) supervision of our workers on a random basis.

You must also provide allow us to be covered under your General Liability Insurance, Worker's Comp and your Bond.

In exchange, we will negotiate a flat-monthly fee for your help and partnership in this endeavor.

If interested, please contact Mario at 323-394-7666 for further details and to set up a meeting.





* Location: SoCal
* Compensation: minimum $2000.00 per month, higher depending on negotiations
* OK to highlight this job opening for persons with disabilities
* Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
* Phone calls about this job are ok.
* Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


PostingID: 956759836




Apparently 2000 a month unless your a good negotiator.


----------



## rjduke (Dec 20, 2008)

*Worst deal I have ever seen!!!!!!*



Bkessler said:


> Bkessler's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2007
> Posts: 641
> ...


 Stay away from this deal. You cover the liability, all of the Work Comp. (which is based on payroll, your work comp bill could be over $2000 per month and you could end up with a ton of claims raising your insurance for the next 3-5 years) and they want you to cover them under YOUR Bond. Which means if they default on the job the bonding company comes in, does the job and then goes after you taking your home your business everything to pay for the job they had to finish. Bad Bad Bad deal.


----------

